# Homebrew Bounty #1: Results!



## Costello (Sep 8, 2008)

*Homebrew Bounty #1: Results!*
And the winners are...




*#1: Still Alive DS*
Portal-like game for the DS, by *t4ils*. Prize: $400









*#2: Video Games Hero*
Rythm game by *sumiguchi*. Prize: $200








*#3: Crocodingus In Cube Island*
3D platform game by *madpxl* and *birslip*. Prize: $75




Congratulations to all the authors, picking games was particularly difficult considering all the amazing entries! 
*HUGE THANKS* to all our contributors: gabringel, Sinkhead, silverspoon, t4ils, OrR, Funem, Ften, Skooj, Ricky2u, Stanny, and many more (anonymous donators) !



 

 



I have an announcement to make regarding future bounties. I have been discussing with other major scene website owners and we have decided to make some important improvements to the Homebrew Bounty!
 The Homebrew Bounty will now take place once every 3 months (making it a quarterly event), giving homebrew developers a lot more time to come up with better games!
 The prizes will be distributed in a completely different fashion, allowing for more authors to be rewarded.
 The Homebrew Bounty will have its own site, separated from GBAtemp. A new Paypal account for collecting donations will also be set up (english account this time! *wink*).
 The event will be given a new name! It will be revealed in the coming weeks when the bounty starts.
We hope you enjoyed following this competition as much as I did!
Stay tuned for the next bounty!


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well done everyone and thanks for taking part in our bounty. If you would like to read my personal comments on each homebrew, please check the spoiler below. Congrats again.



Spoiler



Bounty

Looks like a Wario Ware mini-game. Very basic "game", but it made me laugh just at the sound effects alone. Not the best entry...

BrainfuckDS

Not sure what the point of this one is, if there is one at all. But they were right to call it a brainfuck (Wikipedia it).

Crack Attack

A very nicely presented DS adaption of Tetris Attack. Cute and clear graphics, with simple gameplay that works well, if a bit slow. The lack of any kind of music or sound is a let down though. Hope to see this updated.

Crocodingus in Cube Island

Fantastic little game. Really well done with amazing graphic design and 3D engine. The gameplay is nothing original but it is quite fun. This could pass for a retail game, and absolutely surpasses some of the shovelware on the system. Great music and sound effects too. Well done!

DSBrowser

Very handy utility for some. But not for me, since I no longer use slot-2 carts. Great tool though and I'm sure a lot of people will make use of it.

DSBible

Very nice book (bible) reading application, with some essential e-book features such as bookmark and search. 

Element DS

Very good puzzle game that reminds me a lot of the ice sliding puzzles from the Legend of Zelda games. Very well done with good presentation, sound effects and music,... even though it sounds suspiciously like the music from The Crystal Maze at one point.

Feed Tux!

Another Wario Ware-esque mini game. Feed Tux by slipping Bounty chocolate bars into his mouth. Not much to this game, but it made me chuckle.

Fretfury

I can't really play this without the guitar add-on so I can't really comment too much, but the game has promise. It's a guitar hero clone, with just one song currently (Smells like teen spirit), the key timing seems a bit off on some notes. And it doesn't seem to matter if you don't even press a button. Still, good promise and nice presentation. 

Grafoon 

An old arcade style game with similar controls to Asteroids. Very difficult to control, especially seeing as the game doesn't take the space between the 2 DS Screens into consideration, but the game looks great and the engine is promising.

graphDS

Me fail maths? I'm sure some people will find this interesting. Good project.

Inside the Machine

Cutesy little platformer with nice graphics. Seems to be in early stages, but so far so good. Keep up the good work.

Legion

Very impressive game that shows huge promise. Think multiplayer death match from a top down view. Controls work very well. Great job.

Many Chess DS

Simple chess game for the DS with Wi-Fi or CPU play. Fun for chess lovers, but that ain't me.

Maouss DS

Cool little puzzle game with good presentation. Fun challenge.

Marble Preview 

Very good marble maze game! Use the stylus to tilt the board and guide the marble to the goal. Touch screen accuracy could do with a little tweaking, and it seems like the author needs to decide on a presentation style for the game, with the font, graphics and music all taking completely different routes. But this is a very impressive and promising game that has a very good engine behind it. 

Neko DS

Oh no! I thought I'd forgotton about that 90's PC desktop pet craze, but you remind me of it. The game needs more content, but it's a good start.

Speed!

Never played the original...  Plays like a 3D run and jump type game. Promising start, but the controls are tough to get used to. Good job

Still Alive DS

Awesome adaption of one of my all time favourite games. Lots of fun and very well presented in a unique fashion. Controls are a little hard to get used to due to the size of the character but that's a limit of the DS screen size. The levels and puzzles are just as good as the original. Spectacular!

Stop at 500

Wario Ware syndrome strikes again. Not much to say about this one. Tap the screen when the counter reaches 500. Fortunately that's not 500 seconds.

SunOL

A very good ROM database browsing app for the DS. Check out ROM and release information on your Ds.

ThreaDS

A library for the DS. I can't comment on this myself.

UsrCheatup

Updates your cheat database over Wi-Fi without your cart leaving your DS! Very handy, but the slow download speed limits its usability, but this can't be helped.

Video Games Hero

Fantastic homebrew from some talented people. Guitar Hero meets the DS, but without the official attachment, and with the added bonus of some classic Nintendo tunes. Top notch presentation and playability make this entry a sure fire challenger for the #1 spot.

WALLPAPER

Learn Polish on your DS with this homebrew. A good entry and a lot of effort has clearly gone into it, but this isn't anything more than an e-book. Perhaps some actual challenges Brain Age style would help progress this software.

WintenDoS XP

A Windows UI mock up for the DS that is surprisingly verstaile, with some fully working apps such as calculator and minesweeper. Quite impressive, but the graphics could do with an overhaul, perhaps ditching the copy and paste of cheap Windows graphics, and go for your own UI design that more closely fits the limitation of the DS hardware and screens.

systemtest

A system diagnostics software for the DS. Could be quite handy given the right situation. More features wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## JPH (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations, everyone, the entries were great.
Can't wait to see what we get next time


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 8, 2008)

Video games hero should've won,IMO.


----------



## Dingler (Sep 8, 2008)

A fair decision! Congratz to everyone, and thanks for keeping me busy with my DS


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 8, 2008)

I really had wished my Count to 500 would win, but maybe next time.


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 8, 2008)

Woah, I really thought VGH would win this one!

Congratz to everyone!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 8, 2008)

StillAlive is numba one.Fuck yeah.

I hope you enjoy the money t4ils.


----------



## Costello (Sep 8, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> I really had wished my Count to 500 would win, but maybe next time.


you have got to be kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but yeah, great entries this month. 

Surprisingly, the game I find myself playing most is Maouss DS.
I love that game! I've played through the first 25 levels yesterday, couldn't stop playing!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Next time, I will make a MAJOR UPDATE to the game, with a choice of sleek modern graphics or console-like graphics, and various difficulty levels. Maybe even a story mode! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then we will see who is the winner.


----------



## noONE (Sep 8, 2008)

Whoa, huge changes to the bounty the upcoming months, sounds like to the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, congratulations to the winners, you'll deserved it


----------



## t4ils (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what to say ... I hopped that I'd be in the top 5 while entering the bounty but 1st is a dream coming true. I'm happy that all these months coding StillAliveDS are rewarded like this.
Congrats to sumiguchi for its fantastic game (and good luck in the neocompo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks to all the people enjoying my game, to the community creating skins and maps, to dev-fr.org for supporting me since a long time even with my first shitty games, to my girlfriend for staying with a g33k like me.

I love you all


----------



## wraggster (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Costello on a great comp, any comp for the Homebrew community is always a great event and getting backing of multi national sites is great too, i speak for the rest of the staff at DCEmu and say we support 100% these comps (i dont do comps, too much bloody hassle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nBrew (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats to all winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way: Nentindo no longer exists as the domain name nentindo.nl is being claimed by Nintendo as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The site continues under the name nBrew and offcourse wont quit supporting the bounty. This nickname will change soon to nBrew. That explains the quickly made nBrew logo in the message instead of the Nentindo logo.


----------



## hakan (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratiolations Guys,
I loved it, the homebrew bounty. I hope in the future more homebrew


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks to everyone who contributed and congrats to the winners :]

and thank you GBAtemp for the bounty!
it sure brings out all the hidden gem homebrew


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats to t4ils! Thanks for making such a great game!


----------



## Banger (Sep 8, 2008)

The homebrew Bounty is a great idea. And since the site is pretty popular and has been around for such a long time allowing more people the chance to win some cash by doing something they might have done with out a prize and giving them more reason to push through and not drop the project and making an over all better product.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 8, 2008)

I *knew* that the winner would be a game I've never even heard about (much less played).  Ah well, congrats to all the winners.
Now it's time to try out this Portal game.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nentindo said:
			
		

> Congrats to all winners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can they do that???


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 8, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Nentindo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If someone accidentally typos nentindo, they would then get redirected to nintendo.  
For example, if you type http://yhaoo.com/ you get redirected to yahoo.com.

Nintendo probably paid a bunch of money to take over the domain name.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey t4ils!!! YOU GOT FREEEEEEEEEEEEEE MONIES!!!!


Well, not really, but congrats to everyone who got a prize.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 8, 2008)

nBrew, shouldn't Nintendo pay you for that domain name? If I were you, I would double check on that...

Ontopic: I really thought that VGH was going to win...
Question: The winners, do they get more chances next time? Because, that would be kinda unfair...


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations everyone


----------



## Zaiga (Sep 9, 2008)

Personally, I enjoy VGH more than Still Alive DS. But congrats to everyone anyways!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet, ive been waiting for the results. Congrats.


----------



## Retal (Sep 9, 2008)

So the top two games are just based on existing commercial games.

OK.

Obviously you don't get (m)any points for originality.


----------



## WB3000 (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with the selection, congrats to the winners. I would personally learn to code and write my own game if FeedTux made it.


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Sep 9, 2008)

great choices but how did video game hero get in second?


----------



## cory1492 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats to the winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (though I say it's the rest of us who are the winners, as even the top 3 are just the tip of the goodness entered in this bounty!)


			
				wabsta said:
			
		

> nBrew, shouldn't Nintendo pay you for that domain name? If I were you, I would double check on that...


Nope... domain camping is fast becoming something that wastes the campers money as they just hand over the domain to the trademark/company these days.


----------



## Gore (Sep 9, 2008)

I was hoping to see more new stuff to be honest.
I'll have to try out Maouss.


----------



## ThemePark (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations to all 3 authors for winning. I'm especially happy to see t4ils and sumiguchi having done so well with their amazing games.

@shaunj66:
Oh no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He, I've always loved having that cat running around on my desktop, so what was more natural than to port it to DS? I consider it as more of an application than a game, and I have some ideas for it that will give it a lot more content.

That being said, if I want to continue to post about Neko DS, what do I do now? Will the Homebrew posts be moved, or will I have to make a new post? And if so, where? I'm new to GBAtemp and really only signed up to participate in this competition.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats t4ils. StillAlive is an amazing game, that you are doing a great job updating and keeping it er... amazing. You deserved to win more than anybody.


----------



## sumiguchi (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations T4ils!  Still Alive is a great game and a very worthy winner!!


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2008)

More detailed ranking!


*1. StillAlive DS: 43 points*
2. VGH: 41 points
3. Crocodingus: 32 points
4. Marble: 16 points
5. Legion: 9 points
6. Inside the machine: 4 points
7. ElementDS: 3 points
8. DSbible: 1 point
*. brainfuck DS: 1 point


For your information, judges were required to post their favourite 3 homebrew. The top one would get 3 points, the 2nd would get 2 points and 3rd one would get one point. StillAlive DS and VGH have been tied all along and the ultimate vote, from the last judge, was decisive!


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 9, 2008)

OOh close.. Congrats to all winners, And losers.. You all put in an excellent effort..


----------



## nBrew (Sep 9, 2008)

For the people who think that Nintendo will pay for the domain name nentindo.nl : no, they don't. They are just claiming it trough official ways. So i'm not making any money of this... on the contrary... it is costing me money to buy new domainnames.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulation to all participants, and particularly winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't have time to try all of them yet.

- About the new bounty rules, I think 3 months is good idea.
- Do you already have ideas for new reward distribution ?
- Own site for homebrew bounty : I don't like this a lot if it's completely separated, so I hope GBAtemp will cover it fully, even if it's no more on GBAtemp main website -_^
Something like still showing the bounty's current amount to the left of GBAtemp portal. what do you think ?
it will remind there's a bounty, and the time remaining for entry and vote.


----------



## DayDreamOz (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats to StillAlive... got to admit - I am a little sad... I thought we had the better game with VGH - even though we didn't get the DSFanboy coverage (still wondering how he did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...


----------



## Penguin (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats everyone!  All games were great, can't wait for next month!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratz to the winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




StillAliveDS was my favourite too!


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 9, 2008)

t4ils said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say ... I hopped that I'd be in the top 5 while entering the bounty but 1st is a dream coming true. I'm happy that all these months coding StillAliveDS are rewarded like this.
> Congrats to sumiguchi for its fantastic game (and good luck in the neocompo
> 
> 
> ...


You deserve it ... btw take time and buy a pizza for your girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats to all the competitors and the judges also ... nice to see something clean in this world ^^


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 9, 2008)

This was a great competition.  Excellent idea and well run.

Congratulations to the winners  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , and thanks to all the authors who put in their time making games and apps for the community.

I'm particularly happy to see sumiguchi get rewarded for his hard work.  He's been making great homebrew for a while now.  I still think his GeoWars is better than the commercial version.  Excellent job sumiguchi!  

I have to go try out StillAlive now.  I don't know how I haven't yet.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 9, 2008)

t4ils said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say ... I hopped that I'd be in the top 5 while entering the bounty but 1st is a dream coming true. I'm happy that all these months coding StillAliveDS are rewarded like this.
> Congrats to sumiguchi for its fantastic game (and good luck in the neocompo
> 
> 
> ...



believe me buddy your lucky to have one..
=l


----------



## Shinji (Sep 9, 2008)

Now that the first competition is done, time to introduce this competition to my fellow students of Game Programming at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just kidding~

Grats to everyone who submitted entries, no matter how...weird they were


----------



## 4ppleseed (Sep 9, 2008)

Just wanted to add my congratulations to the winners and to GBAtemp and the sponsors for their support.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 9, 2008)

i donated over 15 $ but did not get any email about how to vote..?!
i wanted to vote for VGH


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Sep 9, 2008)

Well i'm a bit pissed i didn't get to vote ;( no mail no nothing.. that's what you get for donating $50 and i wanted to vote on Video Games Hero.. *GRR*

I SO WANT A RECOUNT! AND ADD MY VOTE!!


----------



## Alato (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm.. Good job. I wish Globoeil would update VGMDS and submit it. Could be good, could be good...

Congratulations. I did think Video Games Hero would win because it's a great professional job. I guess there are just too many Portal fans. I have yet to try out some other games entered.

Honestly, I'm happy with the results, just for the fact that I had more fun with StillAliveDS than I did with VGH. Great work to both of you, though- and 200$ ain't too shabby... I could use some of that... Get a real computer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I can't wait to see how the next bounty is, I'm hoping for some SnemulDS or related news. And I really encourage this- it's a nice reward to people who make us happy.


----------



## dipper145 (Sep 9, 2008)

making it every 3 months is a great idea, since every month would be a lot of money, and the games wouldn't be of a very high quality.


----------



## madpxl (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, 

I just want to thank all voters for this Third place. It was not easy to make this game like we wanted to this competition.

So we hope that you enjoyed the game!

cheers.
madpxl.


----------



## Costello (Sep 9, 2008)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> i donated over 15 $ but did not get any email about how to vote..?!
> i wanted to vote for VGH
> 
> 
> ...



what are you talking about? I've sent at least two emails to all the donators, and I have proof.
I was surprised that some of you didn't reply to my first email so I sent another one!
I've used the email address you used for paypal because it's the only link I have with you (I had absolutely no way of knowing your nicknames, your other email address or anything).
And on top of that, the "bounty closed, time to vote" topic stayed on the front page for 2 days.
I'm really sorry that you couldn't vote, but I've really done my best here.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there any better, non-PayPal way to donate money next time?
The e-mail address associated with Paypal is sometimes not out main e-mail address.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmmm.  I will have to pick up still alive then.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 10, 2008)

what a great idea the bounty is!!! so many entries, and nothing motivates like money!
congrats to the winners, i am playing your games!


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Sep 10, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well for a fact i did both email you about my contribution and also about the Leipzig Game Convension Coverage i suggested to you. When i payed with paypal i had my main mail included. Still i got it to the singed up mail. I'm at sea working and can't use my other mail right now for security reasons. Anyway.. the new website and brew bounty will be better and if i'll see some good interesting brew i'll be donating again. Who know's might even donate more then first time.

P.S Get more sponsor in to this.. every flashcart company should join in. Also any resellers.


----------



## Tigro (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait! Stop it! Stop this laughs! OBJECTION! It has to be a mistake over there - I'm sure you wanted to write "WALLPAPER" in all three categories, eh? 

Your Honour, I'd like to send all the voters who didn't vote for me (every single person, then) to jail. Let them spend their lives in no-window rooms! Mwaahahah..

Just kidding of course () - congrats to all the cheaters.. em.. winners and don't submit your entries for next contests so that I can take all three prizes


----------



## Defiance (Sep 15, 2008)

Great results!  Now how about another GBAtemp contest?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 22, 2008)

Time to bump this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering if there's any news about the next Homebrew Bounty (or whatever it'll be called)? I loved it, and it'd be a shame to let it die so early.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 22, 2008)

There'll be news soon, I think, it's just a very busy time for most of the staff at the moment (or seems to be).

We're having a meeting soon and I think this is one of the items on the agenda.


----------

